
Employees who are treated rudely get their revenge with the silent treatment - 80mph
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-employees-rudely-revenge-silent-treatment.html
======
delfinom
>Employee silence, an increasingly recognized phenomenon, can be costly for
organizations. Examples include staff failing to speak up when workplace plans
and procedures are riddled with inaccuracies or faulty thinking.

Or you know

1\. The bosses don't give a shit until its on fire

2\. The bosses still don't give a shit even if its on fire

Why say anything if your boss won't care? It's a losing battle after some
point and your best bet is to give them rope to hang themselves. Then either
the boss gets fired or you get fed up and leave.

------
throwmenot5000
How do they know it's revenge? What if the employees simply don't want to be
mistreated when they deliver bad news?

~~~
heymijo
Good question. There's a body of literature on 'employee silence' in the
workplace. Off the top of my head, silence is almost entirely fear based.
Those in lesser positions are worried about a number of bad individual
outcomes from speaking up.

Frances Milliken out of NYU is whose research I read the most, although I
think the Wikipedia page is fine as well.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employee_silence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employee_silence)

